# New Goose Hunter needs advice!



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi everyone, I am going to try and get into honker hunting this season (to give my pheasant partner Remmi a rest) and am wondering what would be the best decoys for me to buy? Keep in mind that I will probably go out 5 times this season so I don't want to go overboard with the most expensive things out there, yet I want to have some quality decoys and I don't know where to start. Sizes? Brands? # to use? I would be hunting with a party of 2 at most in my spread. Any help would be hugely appreciated. Thanks, Chad


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What are you looking to spend? (max I should say)


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

GreenHead Gear Oversize Shells are a good choice. I have them and love the realism, and the overall quality. They stack nicely, you can get 2 dozen in a large decoy bag. I added the Universal Motion Stakes to them and they look as good as full bodies to me.









I also have some of the Remington Shells that I got on sale for 6 dollars at Fleet Farm last season, aren't as realistic, but are nice as well.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Not exactly sure what I'm willing to spend because I honestly have not researched it at all. I think I'd be willing to invest up to $200 (max) this first season. Is that out of line???


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

This one should get interesting!

If I was on a budget I would get a Power Hunter for concealment and GHG shells with motion stakes. Skinny's are something else to consider. They are very deadly and quite portable. I would also start looking at inexpensive short reeds. Unless you got a lot of time to practice, you may not get good enough this year but long term it is a better option. You can get a Big River Flute or something similar as well to start off. You will be able to make goose sounds before you leave the store. You will also want to get a flag. Sometimes it is more important than a call. This would be a great start but I gotta ask you this, how can you only do this 5 times a year? Man, once that first big honk comes in I am hooked for the entire season. Good Luck!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for all the info so far! Keep it up, I can see I still have a couple big days of research before me.

On the point of "how can I only do it 5 times a year?"...I am a DIE HARD upland bird hunter. I finally got my own pup last fall and this will be the year for us to really hit the field, although we did some hunting at the end of last season together. The only problem is that a friend invited me on a goose/pheasant combo hunt and I really enjoyed it.

My pup, a 13 month old "Blue" Weimaraner, isn't exactly made for sitting in a goose blind on a really cold snowy morning. I know they are a versatile breed, but the day I hunted geese last fall was way to cold for her. I also want to hunt her as much as possible in her first couple years on my 1st true love UPLAND BIRDS ! Thanks again!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

different strokes....but when I had cupped wings on us as a kid I was hooked, although I still enjoy a good flush. 

If you're looking to spend $200, I'd keep an eye out on all the web classfieds, ebay (doesn't usually go too cheap), and yes have the word out for people who shop garage sales. If you look for steals you could pick up many dozen of shells or whatever you find, you gotta start somewhere. I'm with Brent, get a flag. For $15 it's a must.

You may want to hold off on a blind if money is an issue, and get some extra decoys. Lay under/behind some decoys or cover and you can still get away with concealment if you don't move.

You'll know within a year if waterfowling is your thing, and at that time....hide the receipts from the old lady.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

If you only are going to spend $200 I think a flag and call is a must. Flag ($20) Call ($25)With that small of a spread you are going to need to get there attention. After that try to find some used magnum shells in good condtion. The size will have more drawing power and will also give you something to hide under. The most important thing to do is spend every last cent you have on gas money for scouting. If you have the field you could have a great shoot with a dozen dekes. Also if you can, hook up with someone who has additional dekes and some experience. You will learn a lot faster.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

i am in a similar situation as you, last year, i went goose hunting for the first time, as i did duck hunting, i never had decoys and did ok, i always used pass shooting and pond jumping methods, but, this year, i went out and bought 4 dozen mallards, 1 dozen pintail, and a dozen teal for my duck setup, and 4 field water goose shells, and 150 rags, i got pretty good at calling, and i have an excellent field, last year, my first day out, i had probably 1 or 2 thousand geese fly over me, i just didnt have anything to get their attention, this year, it is hammer time  , im gettin pumped up, on my duck decoys, im kind of disappointed, i bought flambeaus, because of their quality, which isnt much, they came pretty beat up, not too bad, but some decoys had 1 square inch patches with chipped off paint, that flakes off, you can tell they dont work too hard on their decoys, so im going to repaint at the end of this season maybe, or just buy some more decoys, but like i said, most of them are a little chipped up, but its nothing that the ducks will notice, im just afraid of what they will look like when the season is done


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

$200 max and goose hunting in the same sentence? Brett, you spent all of his money and then some in the first twenty words. I shot a lot of geese laying under a super mag shell, before the lay downs so I guess that is what I would use for a blind. I would go with shells to start, but now I am in the process of painting every Canada shell I own white to look like a snow. I have been doing this so long, that I forgot how long it took me to get a decent spread. I started out with 4 shells next to my duck blind.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would forget about the laydown blind too. Laying under supermag shells work great for myself when I started hunting candas years back. I would pick up the real geese sillous before the shells.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Stick to your birds you've been hunting already and spend the extra $200 in gas money scouting new rooster areas!!! :lol:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> Stick to your birds you've been hunting already and spend the extra $200 in gas money scouting new rooster areas!!!


now dont run him off from goose hunting, its one of the funnest things to hunt, dont listen to him, just listen to the advice given to you and youll have a great time


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Bla, bla, bla, here we go again. :eyeroll: O.k., go get yourself a dozen magnum shells, as many fullbodies as possible, and a camo sheet, preferably one that matches your "hotspot" you'll be hunting. With the left over money, buy a flag and adjustable pole, since you are already in the game for calling and that section doesn't need to be covered, Hide under you shells with a few full bodies in front of your feet, hiding you from view. Call em in and haul em out... Good Luck, and remember, DON'T LISTEN TO ME, LISTEN TO EVERYONE AND COMBINE ALL OF THE BEST INFO FOR THE GREATEST SUCCESS, or stick to the birds you know, SAVE YOUR MONEY, and have a great year killing roosters, they taste a lot better anyways!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

heres the cheapest i can go:

-Blind: if hunting in field dig a hole cover up. DONT MOVE! - FREE
-Call: BigRiver Flute - 25$
-Dekes: G&H Shells - 100$
-Flag: Stick and Cut Black Fabric - Less then 5$
-Camo: Facemask, hat and dark clothes - FREE (should have)

theres the very very very basic goose hunting. This is how i started, got addicted, 4 doz BFs - Finisher Blind - 10 ga later im still trying to get more


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Most of what zx is true. A blind should not be on your to do list if you are just starting out. I've been hunting hard since 14 and consistenly killed many geese a year and never had a blind. Just position decoys to hide you or get some burlap and sew some straps on it to stuff it with some vegetation from the field. Buy some shells and silhoettes to give you somewhat of a spread. If I was starting all over again i would get a middle of the road to high end goose call right off the bat, so I wouldn't be spenidng more money on a call as I get more into the sport. Just look at a couple of the flags that are on the market these days and you can duplicate one for a very cheap price, or just spend 20 bucks and get one. If you are hunting with a couple of guys, obviously they can chip into the experience. I actually started with a dozen flambeau standard shells and a $20 shaved reed primos call. I just laid in the dekes and did alright for my inexperience. The key is just to get out there and see what works. Many people can give you tips on what to do, but the best thing is to get out there and see how the birds work and what is working for you.

Good luck on the season


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

870 and zx2 are right on the money with there budget!! :beer:

As for the #1 advice from the #1 :drunk: , forget about it!! dd:

Caution!!! This sport has been proven to be addictive.... :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Caution!!! This sport has been proven to be addictive.... :wink:


Make sure to remember these words. It won't be long and you'll be in deep.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for all of the great advice. I am worried that I could be in the "Deep" this season and my credit card will get a workout by the end of this season...........no wife yet (but getting close) so I may as well spend my money before it is officially ours.... OUCH! Even saying that hurts!

On another note, it seems painfully obvious that some of you die-hard H20Fowlers love your bird of choice as much as I love mine (roosters) so I will watch out for you in the fields!!!

Have a great one!!

Remmi


----------

